# Urheberrecht von Codezeilen



## qdoi123 (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

mich interessiert die Frage ob es eine Verletzung des Urheberrechts ist, wenn man zB. ganz einfach bei einen Algorithmus o.ä sich selbst als "Autor" angibt, den Code dazu aber selbst geschrieben hat.

Primitives Beispiel:

Ich schreibe einen Bubblesort in Java. Wenn ich sage der ist von mir, stimmt das dann? Oder ist dann der "Erfinder" von dem Algorithmus der rechtmäßige Urheber?

Danke :rtfm:


----------



## Gucky (24. Aug 2014)

Der BubbleSort ist eine Art "Allgemeingut", deshalb denke ich, dass die Codezeilen dir gehören aber wer soll es jemandem verbieten, sie nach einer kleinen Veränderung zu benutzen, da sich tausend Tutorials und Codeschnipsel im Internet dazu finden.

Aber grundsätzlich besitzt du sämtliche Rechte an von dir und nur dir erstelltem Material, sofern es nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt.


----------



## qdoi123 (24. Aug 2014)

Das heißt, wenn ich zB. einen Algorithmus gänzlich selbst schreibe, dieser aber von jemand anderen Stammt habe ich alle Recht daran?


----------



## Tobse (24. Aug 2014)

Ihr müsst hier zwischen Algorithmus und Implementierung unterscheiden!

Beispiel RSA (ist ein etwas komplexerer algorithmus und es existieren nicht viele Implementierungen).

Der Algorithmus schreibt u.a. vor:

```
q und p sind zufälige, große Primzahlen.
N = p * q
p(N) = (p -1) * (q - 1)
e ist zufällig und hat keinen gemeinsamen Teiler mit p(N).
1 = t * p(n) - d * e
Finde d als den Entschlüsselungsexponenten.
c = m ^ e mod N
m = c ^ d mod N
```
Dass das funktioniert haben die "Erfinder" von RSA gerausgefunden. Diese Vorgehensweise ist der Algorithmus. Die Rechte daran gehören zunächst den Urhebern des _Algorithmu_s allein (rein theoretisch, RSA ist aber, durch veranlassen der Urheber, frei verfügbar).
Diesen Algorithmus kann aber ein Computer nicht umsetzen. Man muss ihn _implementieren_, das ist dann der Code.

Wenn du nun also vom Urheber eines Algorithmus X das Recht eingeräumt bekommst, X zu implementieren und das dann auch tust, hat der Urheber von X weiterhin alle Rechte am Algorithmus. Wer aber nachher mithilfe deiner Implementierung diesen Algorithmus Nutzen darf, ist deine Entscheidung. Denn dann bist du der Urheber der Implementierung.


----------



## Gucky (24. Aug 2014)

Genau so meinte ich das.
Zwischen dem Code und der im Code angewandten Logik gibt es Unterschiede in der Rechteverteilung.

Rechte am Code -> du
Rechte an der Logik -> der Urheber der Logik oder der Käufer der Rechte

Das gilt natürlich nur für den Fall, dass der Eigentümer der Rechte an der Logik dir erlaubt hat diese zu implementieren.


----------



## qdoi123 (24. Aug 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort


----------

